# 2007 23Krs For Sale Amarillo, Tx



## trjackson (Mar 23, 2009)

We are selling our much loved Outback. It is a 23KRS. Side load cargo bay. Rear bed slide. Exterior cooking station w/ sink. Queen bed rear slide out, full size bed in front toy hauler area, very light, easy to tow, air cond, furnace, microwave, fridge, stove, nice cabinetry, big pantry closet, awning, AM/FM/CD. $15,000. [email protected]


----------

